# Garantit lors de l'achat d'un Ipad 1 occasion



## lionel1986 (13 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
je souhaite acheter un Ipad d'Apple occasion et je me demandais ce qu'il en était de la garantit.

Le vendeur argumente qu'il reste 8 mois de garantit et que seule la facture suffit.

Bref ma question est : la garantit est-elle nominative ou la facture suffit même si elle n'est pas à mon nom ?

Pour ceux qui ont déjà fait marcher la garantit Apple ça se passe comment ? On demande une piéce d'identité ?

Merci d'avance; ;-)


----------



## arbaot (14 Mai 2011)

le numéro de série sert pour le suivi de garantie 
demande le numéro à ton vendeur et visite cette page


edit: il faut que l'appareil ai été enregistré par l'acheteur


----------

